# Need help finding a good place to hunt ducks



## lombardo52 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey everybody, my first time on this forum, my buddy will be using this account from time to time also. We are looking for an area to duck hunt this season and we would like to have a plan before we drive over from Ohio. We are both very ethical hunters who dont want to interfere with other hunts or tresspass. Would like as much advise on good areas as we can get, and we are willing to drive further out of the way if we have to have a little less hunting pressure, thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Are you looking for puddlers or divers, and is geese part of your interest? From the info you posted I would say youre willing to drive the extra mile for p&q, so with that being said I'd target the NW part of the state. Normally the most quiet area and the duck hunting is good.


----------



## S.B. Weiland (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome in advance to North Dakota. You will find the people are great and the hunting is exceptional.
I would agree with the previous post. I would not ,however,over look the pothole region SW of Bismarck in Logan or McIntosh Counties. You shouldn't need a big spread of decoys and I would recommend brown camo as you will stick out later in the season.
Good Luck


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

SBW...I think you mean SE of Bismarck.Good area.
I agree with the others...for good hunting with less pressure look at the area west of Minot.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Where you go will depend partly on what you would like to target for waterfowl as previously stated above. Yes the pothole region of the state is good for waterfowl, but it is also one of the hardest hit. One thing to look for in your quest for information is to find out if there are guides/outfitters in the area you are going to hunt. They can be a MAJOR pain in the butt if you are on your own(which you should be doing in the first place). ND is a easier state to hunt, just need to be willing to adapt to a different hunting style. Just ask questions about what you want to hunt, what time you want to hunt, and what kind of hunting you are prepared to do. 
H2OfowlND


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I would agree with the above posts. Look for a particular area that fills your interests and then research it. The really good areas can be tough to get on, but there are a ton of sleeper spots that have just as good of hunting and not near the pressure. The only way to find these spots is to get here and scout. One of my best sleeper spots is right in the middle of what most would consider one of the hardest hit areas by NRs. Just a matter of how hard you scout. A membership to this site isn't a bad idea either. A lot of good info goes down in the member area once hunting season is on. Most of us are more comfortable being open about hunting locations on the member forum since there isn't a lot of us, and a lot of us actually hunt together from time to time.


----------



## wemlaw (May 10, 2003)

I am coming up this fall from arkansas. When you guys answer the question about where to hunt, you frequently ask whether its is for puddle ducks or divers. I had rather shoot mallrds, but have them at home. In my area of arkansas we rarely get a diver. What diver ducks do you get? Are there a lot of them too? Where would a beginner from the swamp find them.?


----------



## lombardo52 (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey guys, thanks for all your suggestions so far. In response to some of your questions to me, we are definately looking to hunt ducks, puddle ducks is what we would rather shoot. I was wondering if there are any places to stay in the NW part of the state that are relatively close to hunting areas, around the Minot area? Thanks again, talk to ya later.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

lombardo, look around Stanley or Crosby.

wemlaw, try the big water on devils lake. As much as I hate supporting the town that wants to commercialize the state, its got plenty of divers.


----------



## lombardo52 (Jun 17, 2003)

hey everybody, i checked on some sites about hotels in the areas of rugby and stanley and alot of them say they have no rooms during the first part of october. Does that mean there is going to be heavy pressure in those areas. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lombardo52 (Jun 17, 2003)

hey fellas i have been checking out some satellite maps, and being that we would mainly like to hunt the potholes, it looks to me if i get on highway 2 and head NW there are plenty around Rugby/Towner. Is this accurate? Also there seem like alot W of Kenmare. We really don't want to step on any toes, it's just the two of us and we'd like to hunt in an area away from the big crowd. I have been wanting to make a trip to your state for some time and now I finally am going to get the chance! Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Rugby is fantastic - But it has always been full of hunters the 1st few weeks of Oct.

Up around Wildrose used to be very good - But finding a room might be tough - try Ray or Williston or Tioga - Good sharptail country too. The closer you get to pheasant country the more crowds you will run into. (& more posting)

Divers are on most deeper bigger waters & lakes - Our Good Buddy Spirit Water Steve :roll: - is in Minnewakken & has rooms & the minnewaken flats is very good for both divers & puddlers (remember you don't need a guide) But bigger waters - you will need a boat.

PM me I know a place that rents a cabin on east Bay that has one of the only lake accesses & it can be very good (might be full early ???)- if you have a camper you can have more options.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

OH No Residents helping nonresidents! 

Take a look at the zones when you deicide where to go. With zone 3 being the largest and duckiest at this time the above info is good.

If you select zone 2 I would stay away from Streeter, Lehr, and Wimbelddon as much of this land is posted or leased and access is getting tough. The Canada Goose population in south east central is very good and many clutches are growing fast. Ducks are either still on the nest or we have had a poor hatch as I have seen very few clutches while out looking this past 10 days.

Phesants are spotting in this area but there are good numbers in places.


----------

